

Ask HN: Best companies to work for (as a software developer)? - rdubb

In terms of culture, work&#x2F;life balance, salary, work impact, and flexibility
======
kromodor
Every big software company knows how this thing works and usually they respect
their developers.

(By every I mean every major I have information about, which is rather not
every.)

It depends on the purpose and type of software you are interested in.

------
stopachka
wit.ai!

~~~
rdubb
I appreciate the response. Machine learning is something I might be interested
in and it looks like they're doing some sweet things with it.

